# Erfahrungswerte/Bewertung(en) MAGIX Videoschnitt-Tastatur



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Als Hobby Videocutter mit Ambitionen ziehe ich in Erwägung, die MAGIX Videoschnitt-Tastatur MAGIX Videoschnitt-Tastatur zu kaufen. Entweder zur weitern Nutzung mit MAGIX' Video deluxe 17 Premium als Kauf Tastatur only oder im Bundle MAGIX Video deluxe MX Control MAGIX Video deluxe - Control.
Mir ist schon klar, dass die Haptik nicht _sooo_ dolle sein kann, wie sind eure Erfahrungswerte auch in Hinblick auf die Bedienbarkeit/Benutzerfreundlichkeit/Nutz- und Verwendbarkeit.
Danke!


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

Schön bunt ist sie ja...
Und das erst - schwer zu toppen:


> Damit Sie immer wissen, welche der Sondertasten, wie "Num Lock", "Caps Lock" oder "Scroll Lock" aktiviert sind, bietet die MAGIX Videoschnitt-Tastatur eine LED-Informationsleiste, die Sie auch in völliger Dunkelheit über den jeweiligen Tastatur-Status informiert.



So eine LED für diese Tasten sollte jede Tastatur haben - so ist man immer gut informiert. 

Mal im Ernst - das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Als alter Wingcommander-Pilot, wo so gut wie jede Taste mit einem Kommando belegt war, kann ich dir sagen: Nach ein paar Stunden intensiven Einsatzes hat man sowas praktisch blind drauf - da braucht man keine Aufdrucke und Extra-Farben. 
Wenn du Magix eine Weile geflogen hast, kennst du die Belegung auch intuitiv.
Da wäre so ein Schnitt-Steuerteil für eine Hand sinnvoller.
Ich habe meinen Strategic Commander für den Video-Schnitt programmiert - dagegen ist die Tastatur Krampf.

Alternative Tastatur, die wenigsten ein bisschen mehr bietet - allerdings ist natürlich bei sowas die Frage, wie es mit Magix harmoniert. Ein kleiner Bericht zur tastatur.


----------



## s|n|s (8. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Stunden intensiven Einsatzes hat man sowas praktisch blind drauf - da braucht man keine Aufdrucke und Extra-Farben.
> Wenn du Magix eine Weile geflogen hast, kennst du die Belegung auch intuitiv.



^this


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst - das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder?


 Ganz im Ernst: Ich bin an der Lösung der Sache _mehr_ Arbeitsspeicher/Videoprogramm/32/64-Bit usw. dran. In diesem Zusammenhang ist mir das *Papageien*-Tastenbrett aufgefallen- im doppelten Sinn 
Aus (m)einen Gedanken resultierte dieser Thread- fragen kost ja nix und sorgt präventiv vor Fehlkäufen.
Von der Sache her habt ihr ja recht, ist wie zehn-Finger-blind-schreiben (kann ich!), etwas Übung und dann geht's wie von selber.
Ist wohl eher so'n Gadget, hm.  Naher ist meine FILCO beleidigt, wenn so'n Budenzauber-Brett nebenan auf'm Schreibtisch parkt...


----------



## Skeksis (8. November 2011)

Da wäre ich an Stelle deiner Filco aber auch pissed. xD


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

Naja, ein Gedanke war, etwas *Farbe* auf den Schreibtisch zu bringen und nicht gleich die gute FILCO mit bunten Keycaps zu verunstalten.


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst: Ich bin an der Lösung der Sache _mehr_ Arbeitsspeicher/Videoprogramm/32/64-Bit usw. dran.



Ach - das habe ich schon gelöst. Ich habe den Test in der c't nochmal gelesen - das läuft auch super mit 4 GB. 
Wenn du was von dem Speicher haben möchtest, den du schon hast, musst du schon auf Premiere Pro/After Effects umsteigen - die nutzen den Speicher dank 64Bit entsprechend.



> Ist wohl eher so'n Gadget, hm.  Naher ist meine FILCO beleidigt, wenn so'n Budenzauber-Brett nebenan auf'm Schreibtisch parkt...



Tja nu... da will dich im Grunde niemand von abhalten - aber so ein Jog/Shuttle-Teil wäre auf lange Sicht möglicherweise sinnvoller. Falls du noch tiefer in die Materie eintauchen möchtest und vielleicht auch mal ein "richtiges" Programm nutzt.
Und wirkt je nach Modell auch wertiger - allerdings liegt die Einstiegsgebühr etwas höher als bei der Magix-Tastatur.  Aber Hauptsache, es macht sich als Gadget gut neben der Tastatur.
Bunte Tastaturen sieht man beim Videoediting schon recht oft - aber ich bin sicher, dass sie neben den Farben auch noch andere Gimmicks anbieten. Im Grunde ist die Magix nur eine gepimpte 8,99€-Tastatur. Sie wirkt schon auf den ersten Blick recht professionell - den Marketingspruch mit den LEDs musste ich aber erst verkraften.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> ...den Marketingspruch mit den LEDs musste ich aber erst verkraften.


 Ich auch 
Hast Du Vorschläge für'n _ordentliches_ Jog/Shuttle-Teil? Das Contour Design | ShuttlePRO v2 | retail.contourdesign.com sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, aber leider ist in der Programm-Kompatibilitätsliste kein MAGIX-Produkt aufgeführt... Könnt's dennoch funktionieren?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

Die Knöpfe kannst du ja programmieren wie du lustig bist, also wird alles unterstützt, was Magix als Tastaturbefehl anbietet. Mit einstellbare Wiederholfrequenz, zeitlichem Abstand usw. Also das, was eigentlich auch jede bessere Makro(zusatz)tastatur bietet.
Der eigentliche Clou sind ja die drehbaren Teile wie das Jog-Rad. Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn es auf dem Bildschirm analog zur Drehung des Rades hin und her joggt und auch auch in der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit.
Ich habe mal mit Sony Vegas etwas herumgekaspert und das unterstützt die Contour Shuttle-Teile - zumindest habe ich in den diversen Einstellungsdialogen Einstellungen dafür gefunden.
Aber Magix?  Keine Ahnung - dazu kann ich absolut nichts sagen. Unterstützt Magix zum Joggen überhaupt etwas, z.B. das Mausrad? Dann kann man wohl das Jogwheel als Mausrad einspringen lassen.
Mein MS Sidewinder SC (den ich witzigerweise noch nie ernsthaft zum Spielen genutzt habe) kann eigentlich auch alles, was so ein Contour-Gerät bietet, bis auf eine Sache: der hat kein Endlosdrehrad. zum Joggen kann ich zwar das Oberteil schwenken - aber die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht variabel - das ist dann wie eine Joysticksteuerung.
In die gleiche Falle tappt man, wenn man bei den Contourgeräten das Rad nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2011)

O.K., danke für die Erläuterungen 
Auf die Idee Mausrad <-> Jogwheel bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen  Im ersten Schritt habe ich jetzt den Support von Contour Contour Design | Contact | retail.contourdesign.com angemailt. Mal schau'n, was die antworten. Hernach werde ich den Support von Magix nerven  Wenn's mit dem Jogi funzt wie gewünscht, ist das Teil gekauft!


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

Das Shuttlepro v2? Das unterstützt auch das wichtige Anwendungsprogramm Unreal Tournament. 
Aber der Preis ist natürlich wieder mal zum Haareraufen... 89$ auf deren Website und hier in DE gut 100€. Hrmpffff...

Edit: Ach nee... 89$ kostet die Adobe-Edition - ohne Adobelogo in schwarz nehmen die 20$ mehr.

Aber vielleicht solltest du mal ein paar >Bewertungen< lesen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2011)

Hab' ich schon gesehen bzw. gelesen. Bei Thomann habe ich meine beiden Samson Go Mic gekauft. Leider steht nichts zu MAGIX in den Testberichten. Adobe ist ja klar, aber Unreal Tournament  Wie macht _das_ einen Sinn


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

Das macht viel Sinn. Ich schrieb ja schon, dass mein Strategic Commander bis auf das Jog-Rad alles kann, was das Shuttle kann. Umgekehrt wird auch ein Schuh draus. Hast du dir das oben verlinkte YT-Video zum SC angesehen? Das klappt mit Sicherheit auch alles super mit dem Shuttle.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2011)

Ja, das Video habe ich mir angesehen. Von der Sache her ergeben sich vielfältige Anwendungsmöglichkeiten mit dem ShuttlePRO... In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass das Jogwheel unter MAGIX' Videobude _nicht_ funktionieren sollte...


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

Nur mal ein wenig rumgesponnen: ich weiß nicht, wie das Rad arbeitet, aber wenn man da auch Keyboard-Shortcuts drauflegen kann (zumindest je einen für Rechts- und Linksdrehung) und wenn es jede x-tel Umdrehung einen Impuls auslöst bzw. den Shortcut wiedergibt, dann kann man auch ohne Radunterstützung von Magix vor- und zurückspulen - denn Shortcuts um einen (oder eine einstellbare Anzahl von) Frame(s) vor oder zurück zu gehen, wird Magix wohl bieten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2011)

Dein Gedankengang ist gar nicht so abwegig, jetzt wäre die Frage zu klären, ob das Jog-Rad genau so arbeitet. Der Contour-Support hat noch nicht geantwortet. Je nachdem, was die mir mitteilen, werde ich Deinen Gedankengang einbringen.

*Edit*
Vielleicht könnten diese beiden Auszüge aus der Bediengungsanleitung Aufschluss bringen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

ja, da geht wohl was... ich habe mir ja auch brav die Anleitung gezogen, aber erst eher flüchtig durchgeblättert.


----------

